# 60cm - Sumatran Chocolate



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2008)

My Chocolate gourami biotope, taken the other day.


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Mar 2008)

Thats great.  It seems weird not to see lots of lush plant growth in one of your tanks!  What size tank is that?  Are the large flat bits leaves?  They almost look like smooth tree bark.


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Mar 2008)

Great job there George.
It would be great if my black water 15gal was as good


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Mar 2008)

The gouramis look nice and healthy George.  Bet it's nice to have at least one tank that doesn't need all the dosing and trimming eh?!


----------



## Luketendo (15 Mar 2008)

Is their plant Amazon Frogbit by any chance?

I really like this set up of yours.


----------



## Azaezl (16 Mar 2008)

I love this setup george, it looks so 'warm' very different to what you normally do but fantastic as usual!!


----------



## George Farmer (16 Mar 2008)

Thanks everyone.

The decor is plays sand, Sumatra wood from Unipac, Indian almond leaves from AE and bits of old bogwood etc. from Jeremy.

Temp is 28C.  pH<6.

Plants are Salvinia natans.

Virtually zero maintenance.  I just top up with RO and feed fish.  The floaters deal with nutrient build-up.  I remove a handful every week.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Mar 2008)

Interesting tank George, must be a nice change for planty tanks?

I've just set up a hillstream loach tank, get something a bit more unusual.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (16 Mar 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Interesting tank George, must be a nice change for planty tanks?
> 
> I've just set up a hillstream loach tank, get something a bit more unusual.
> 
> Sam



Yes, I like biotopes.  Nearly as much as well-aquascaped planted.

And some folk still think I don't care about the fish...


----------



## zig (16 Mar 2008)

Thats very nice, they are beautiful fish.


----------



## Martin (17 Mar 2008)

Very atmospheric. What lighting have you got on the tank George?


----------



## George Farmer (17 Mar 2008)

Thanks, Martin.

Lighting is 2 x 18w T8 6500K.

I underexposed the shot to enhance the murky, blackwater look.


----------



## afroturf (17 Mar 2008)

George this i a beautiful biotope tank. Recently i've really got into biotope tanks, I have a tank that looks similar to this set up for Apistos, I got a pair of wild A. Iniridae, unfortunatly i lost them to infection soon after acquiring them.

Do you plan any other biotope setups?


----------

